# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the ethnicity

## Angela

Just because I absolutely love the way she looks. :)

----------


## bigsnake49

She looks French to me.

----------


## ihype02

Spanish.
--

----------


## Duarte

German from Bavaria or Austrian.

----------


## Angela

bigsnake got it in one go. :)

She's a French actress who goes by the stage name Camille Lou.

Her look changes from role to role, depending on what they do with her hair, the angle etc. She's lovely in all of them, however, imo.

----------


## Angela

> German from Bavaria or Austrian.


Had I not seen her in a French tv series I might have thought she was German as well. She comes from a town as far north in France as you can get, which might explain it.

She reminded me a bit of Marte Keller, although Keller has closer set eyes, different skin pigmentation, and definitely a different nose, and so winds up looking distinctly German to me, whereas Camille Lou is close, but "other". :) I think the greatest similarity is the head shape and the planes of the face and the cheekbones.



It's funny. The older she got the more German she looked. That may happen to a lot of people.




What about this one, guys?

----------


## bigsnake49

I am thinking Northern Swiss, Southern German.

----------


## Regio X

> What about this one, guys?


I cannot cheat. :)

Guess the ethnicity of these:

*1)*



*2)*




*3)*

----------


## bigsnake49

Italian American, American +Indian mix, Russian or Ukranian

----------


## Angela

Sorry, Regio, I can't play; I know who they are.

----------


## Duarte

I don’t know who they are. The girl in pics 2 and 3 has the same features of Adriana Lima, but I think that isn’t she. The eyes’ color is different.
But I believe that they pass well anywhere in southern Europe or Brazil, especially the girl in pics 2 and 3.

----------


## Regio X

1) Gal Gadot, Israel
2) Priyanka Chopra, India
3) Nina Dobre, Bulgaria

@Duarte
I posted them after see the following: :)
https://incrivel.club/wonder-people/...netics-1014360

----------


## Duarte

> 1) Gal Gadot, Israel
> 2) Priyanka Chopra, India
> 3) Nina Dobre, Bulgaria
> @Duarte
> I posted them after see the following: :)
> https://incrivel.club/wonder-people/...netics-1014360


Hi dear fellow Regio.
Certainly is missing from this list this amazing girl: Adriana Lima. 







Born
June 12, 1981 (age 38)
Salvador, Bahia, Brazil

Occupation

Modelactress


Years active
1996–present

Spouse(s)
Marko Jarić
(m. 2009; div. 2016)

Children
2

*Modeling information*

Height
1.78 m (5 ft 10 in)[1][2]

Hair color
Dark Brown[1][2]

Eye color
Blue[1][2]

Agency

Creative Artists Agency(New York, Los Angeles)[3]Elite Model Management(Paris, London, Milan)[4]


Website
www.AdrianaLima.com


Lima was born on 12 June 1981 in Salvador, Brazil.[11] Many sources stated that "Francesca" is her middle name, but Lima herself denied this in an interview to W Radio Colombia in 2010, and confirmed that her name is only Adriana Lima.[5] Her parents are Nelson Torres, a carpenter,[12] and Maria das Graças Lima, a social worker.[13] Her father left the family when she was six months old, and Lima was raised only by her mother.[13][14]
Lima is of Portuguese, Native Brazilian and Africandescent (which classifies her as a Pardo Brazilian).[15][note 1] She personally identifies as an Afro-Brazilian, however.[16]
Lima speaks four languages: her native Portuguese, English, Italian, and Spanish.[17]

----------


## bigsnake49

> Hi dear fellow Regio.
> Certainly is missing from this list this amazing girl: Adriana Lima. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!!!!

----------


## Duarte

> Gorgeous!!!!


I agree totally with you, Bigsnake:

----------


## Regio X

> I agree totally with you, Bigsnake:


No words. Wow! "A" woman in beauty! :)

----------


## bigsnake49

My other favorite supermodel:


When she was young.

----------


## Duarte

> My other favorite supermodel:
> Attachment 12104
> 
> When she was young.


Sorry, bigsnake. I can't visualize the pic  :Sad 2:

----------


## Duarte

> No words. Wow! "A" woman in beauty! :)


You said everything, Regio. 

When we think: This girl is the most beautiful Brazilian top model of all times, like magic, appears other that is considered “the most beautiful”, Oh gosh!!! 

Hope that Gisele Bündchen don’t be envy like the evil queen of the Snow-white movie. lol.  :Grin: 

Cheers ;)

----------


## Regio X

> You said everything, Regio. 
> 
> When we think: This girl is the most beautiful Brazilian top model of all times, like magic, appears other that is considered “the most beautiful”, Oh gosh!!! 
> 
> Hope that Gisele Bündchen don’t be envy like the evil queen of the Snow-white movie. lol. 
> 
> Cheers ;)


Lol 
I actually think Adriana Lima is more beautiful than Gisele.

----------

